# suggestions for car camping and hiking relatively near Boston



## aschir01 (Oct 17, 2007)

I moved from NY to the Boston area earlier this year and am looking to take a group camping/hiking trip on the weekend of 10/27-28. Due to the wants of the group, I think car camping will be how we go for this trip. Does anyone have any suggestions for campsites within 2-3 hours (i.e. Berkshires, S VT, almost all of NH) of the Boston area that have access to good dayhikes for that Saturday and Sunday? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## aschir01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome - thanks for the advice. Hopefully I'll have a nice trip report together in the near future...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2007)

Most campgrounds are closed now, shutting up shop last weekend or the Columbus Day Holiday. For White Mountains Campgrounds, look into Hancock, Big Rock, and Blueberry which I believe are open year round. Lots of hiking off the Kancamagus where these campgrounds are located. WMNF lists most of the campgrounds are open until "mid-October" so call in advanced for any other locations. These campgrounds are strictly camping with no amenities. Might want to check around for private campgrounds that allow winter season camping if you need showers, camp store, stuff going on, etc.


----------



## aschir01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks again... I'm used to backpacking so the lack of amenities doesn't bother me. I think that your suggestions has our group on the right path - thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 18, 2007)

The USFS was a website with info on all their spots, many of which like Hancock, Big Rock are roadside.  If it's not a link on our site, it should be.  If I have more time, I'll check into that.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 18, 2007)

WMNF General Conditions
WMNF Forest Road Status
WMNF Campground Status
WMNF Trail Bridge Status

The year-round campgrounds are the only ones open at this point; that includes Hancock as your thought. Also, Lafayette Campground in Franconia Notch is open on a no-facilities / self-serve basis.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2007)

I had no idea Lafayette Campground was open year round, neat. Their web site has broken links so not much info.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 18, 2007)

Ayup. Even in winter when it's gated and there are a few feet of snow on the ground, there's a single outhouse available (all the way on the north end, heading up towards the lodge), and you can carry your stuff in and camp there.

And I agree, the web site isn't in good shape... 

PS - don't try to park in winter on the south side, by the Lonesome Lake Trailhead. Often just the roadway and the center of the lot are packed down due to snowmobile traffic on the bike path, but as soon as you turn to the side to park, you'll sink into soft snow. Stay up on the north side by the tunnel under I-93.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2007)

Seems like this would be a nice Fall camping location. Probably have a lot of room and not many people around I would guess? This place is normally a zoo during the open season and I never would have considered it. Having to hike gear in probably redirects a lot of traffic to the Kanc WMNF campgrounds. I don't recall the distance between the gate and the camping sites being too far. We are actually planning on doing some camping this weekend. Probably will just end up at a WMNF campground due to pit toilet convenience.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 18, 2007)

Last weekend when I hiked the Cannonballs and Cannon, I saw at most 8-10 sites in use, though admittedly that was only what I could see from the Lonesome Lake Trail. The gate must still be open though because there were cars on the sites. Perhaps they only close the gate once the snow flies?


----------

